# If You Had To Pick One Fight You Thought Was Fixed



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

What fight would it be,,,,?

i think we can include PRIDE fights also as they are now owned by zuffa and there isnt a forum for it anymore ( obviously )

you dont have to KNOW a fight was fixed, its enough to have a hunch....


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Coleman Vs Takada. . .


----------



## pepitob (Mar 4, 2007)

Takada vs. coleman


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im actually tempted to say Herring vs Nog.... that fight was WEIRD, but yeah ...i know....nog is awsome


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Hamil vs Bisbing


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Randleman vs Sakuraba from the second round of the 2003 Pride GP. That armbar was just....so....slow. Really weird.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Kimbo vs. Cantrell

lol if Cantrell was for real, he has no business fighting. He is a disgrace to the sport.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Lloyd said:


> Kimbo vs. Cantrell
> 
> lol if Cantrell was for real, he has no business fighting. He is a disgrace to the sport.


This one, maybe even Rampage/Ninja as well.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

enceledus said:


> Hamil vs Bisbing


I second that, they just didn't want a bunch of pissed of mancunians wreaking havoc if bisping lost.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

The obvious one is Gonzaga v Cro Cop. We ALL know he LET him kick him in the head. Fixed I tell ya!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't think Ninja vs Rampage was a fix. Rampage just fought like garbage.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

You couldnt pay me enough money to take that kick to the head...


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> You couldnt pay me enough money to take that kick to the head...


that was a brutal kick!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> I don't think Ninja vs Rampage was a fix. Rampage just fought like garbage.


Rua was the better fighter that night, and even Rampage looked surprised to have one.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

what about the Sokky " shock " wins in PRIDE ? Could they be fixed ? the money made on a sokky win must have been big......


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Rua was the better fighter that night, and even Rampage looked surprised to have one.


Oh yeah, I thought Ninja won, too, but horrible judging happened pretty regularly in Pride.

No way were Sokky's Pride wins fixes. Dude blasted those 2. Sokky vs Rogerio was set-up for lil Nog to win, not Sokoudjou.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

GSP vs Serra LOL.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Sokky vs Rogerio was set-up for lil Nog to win, not Sokoudjou.



isnt that what makes a fight get big odds :confused02:


----------



## venomousduck (Oct 17, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> GSP vs Serra LOL.


How did it take the GSP nuthugz that long to reply to this thread?

My pick is Datsik vs. Arlovski.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Andy Wang vs Anyone

he has the heart of a warrior he can't lose.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> GSP vs Serra LOL.


I second that.... and crocop gonzaga.... fixed I tell ya


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

tyson griffin vs Clay guida.
and of course the bisping vs. Hammill
Rampage vs. Henderson


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why Rampage vs Henderson?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

meh, besides coleman vs. takada i can't say i'd really call a fight fixed....

herman vs. grove comes to mind


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't seen the coleman and Takada fight, anyone have a link to it?


----------



## venomousduck (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, and any title defense in the WEC. i don't trust that organization. Too much nuthugging.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

Takada vs Kyle Sturgeon at Pride 3 was even worse than Coleman vs Takada. The dude flew back like 10 feet from standing hammer fist and then fell in to a heel hook... SHADY days of Pride.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

somethingclever said:


> The dude flew back like 10 feet from standing hammer fist and then fell in to a heel hook....


LOL :thumb02: repped


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

I dont want to take anything from Nog BUT Herring-Nog was weird.. :confused05:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> Randleman vs Sakuraba from the second round of the 2003 Pride GP. That armbar was just....so....slow. Really weird.


I second that to the fullest, realllly wierd fight.

Pretty much all of Takada's fights seems fixed to me, the dude is very shady.

PS: I just watched Krazy Horse vs Keneko, and Keneko, the dude who was previously an actor, and had 6 months of BJJ training, almost caught Bennett in a Gogoplatta. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

somethingclever said:


> Takada vs Kyle Sturgeon at Pride 3 was even worse than Coleman vs Takada. The dude flew back like 10 feet from standing hammer fist and then fell in to a heel hook... SHADY days of Pride.


Does anybody have a link to this fight, it seems like something i would wanna see.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> The obvious one is Gonzaga v Cro Cop. We ALL know he LET him kick him in the head. Fixed I tell ya!


WOW, the acid where yo live is awesome....Cro Cop got caught and you should not post unless you are serious...cuz that answere wasnt even remotely accurate...I think something is goin on.........u r a joke:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## venomousduck (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're going to diss on someone for making a joke, perhaps you should get the fighter who got caught's name correct?


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> WOW, the acid where yo live is awesome....Gonzaga got caught and you should not post unless you are serious...cuz that answere wasnt even remotely accurate...I think something is goin on.........u r a joke:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


Just shut up dude....


haha mmm
Hammil vs Bisping or at the time i thought Randy couture vs Tim Sylvia was fixed... now i dont anymore


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

SideWays40 said:


> Just shut up dude....
> 
> 
> haha mmm
> Hammil vs Bisping or at the time i thought Randy couture vs Tim Sylvia was fixed... now i dont anymore


if Tim Sylvia was KOed on the opening seconds, i will think it was fixed but im sure it wasnt..


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I've watched that Hamill/Bisping fight numerous times and the more I watched it the more I saw Bisping winning that fight. It may have been close and COULD have gone either way but it's no way as bad as some people think.

Maybe Tito vs Forrest? No idea.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I've watched that Hamill/Bisping fight numerous times and the more I watched it the more I saw Bisping winning that fight. It may have been close and COULD have gone either way but it's no way as bad as some people think.
> 
> Maybe Tito vs Forrest? No idea.


No.... just no.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Both Kimbo fights were kinda shady to me. I love Kimbo but those fights were pretty suspicious.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Both Kimbo fights were kinda shady to me. I love Kimbo but those fights were pretty suspicious.


Now Butterbean is calling him out, go figure.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

The only MMA fight where there was actually "somewhat proof" of being a fix, that I know of, is Oleg Taktarov vs Anthony Macias at UFC 6. 

Both fighters trained together and had the same manager, Buddy Albin, who managed many fighters and had a lot of pull back in the day. According to fighter/referee/judge Andy Anderson, he was in the locker room to overhear a meeting between Albin, Taktarov and Macias pre-fight. Anderson said that he heard Albin telling Macias that Taktarov would need all his energy for the finals against Tank and that if he didn't lose the fight quickly, then he would never compete in MMA again. Taktarov won the match by a very suspicious gullitine choke in *12* seconds...

Anyways, I have heard for years that Takada had a lot of fixed fights, but does anyone know of more evidence than just speculation over the shady actions in the match?


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

If fights like Hammil vs. Bisping were fixed, it definately wouldn't have gone the way it did. I'd say Bisping won more because of crap or (if you want to be suspicious) bribed judges.


----------



## mrw0429 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hamil vs Bisbing judges were either blind or bribed. the worst decision I can remember seeing.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

You know I was thinking the other day that the Serra Vs GSP fight might be fixed. Just think about it someone made huge money off that fight betting on the underdog and now the rematch is going to make even more money for the UFC especially because it'll be in Canada.

I also wondered if GSP wasn't able to do The Ultimate Fighter series and that's why he purposely lost.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I remember rampage saying in an interview that pride made him lose to sakuraba.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

capt_america said:


> I dont want to take anything from Nog BUT Herring-Nog was weird.. :confused05:


This is just my opinion but the herring-headkick "mistake" has been blown WAY out of proportion! Nog was of course out of balance and fell but he was nowhere near out of conciousness! Herring could not finish him on the ground, so he let him up, which was a smart move, since he almost KO'd nogueira when they got back on their feet! 

But the UFC and Joe Rogan just decide they have to hate Big Nog AND Herring, so they claim thet headkick a disgrace to the sport, etc!


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ken Shamrock vs Tito Ortiz 1, 2 and 3

He was paid to lose!


----------



## kuvtseemnco (Feb 7, 2008)

imrik32 said:


> The obvious one is Gonzaga v Cro Cop. We ALL know he LET him kick him in the head. Fixed I tell ya!



2 :thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## smooth810 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hamill v Bisbing ...Dude!!!!!!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> GSP vs Serra LOL.


Haha I was wanting to say that just to get everyone pissed off and shouting "I hate GSP nuthuggers! I hope Serra smashes him again" haha well said.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

Franklin/Shamrock


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

peAk said:


> Franklin/Shamrock


Huh? How?


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Any fight that Bob Sapp has been involved in! lol


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Taktarov/Macias at UFC 6
Frye/Hall at U/U 96.

In fact both were fixed fights.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Huh? How?


I'm guessing cause Shamrock barely got hit and went down.:dunno:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Huh? How?


Franklin/Shamrock I was SURE was rigged the first time I saw it because Shamrock seemed to just fall down out of nowhere and didn't seem to make any effort to defend himself from Franklin's barrage of punches. After re watching it and watching Shamrock embarass himself against Ortiz I've since decided that it is very possible that Shamrock is just THAT bad. Still shady but I'm willing to accept incompetence on Shamrock's part as a reasonable alternative.

The obvious rigged fight was Kimbo/Cantrell and it is isn't even close. Cantrell dropped from a shot that didn't land and was tapping out before Kimbo touched him on the ground. 

Drogo


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Franklin/Shamrock I was SURE was rigged the first time I saw it because Shamrock seemed to just fall down out of nowhere and didn't seem to make any effort to defend himself from Franklin's barrage of punches.
> 
> Drogo


Shamrock went for a kick, missed it, and his momentum took him down (from what I recall). I didn't think there was much to it other than that. And as for not defending himself, he has usually preferred the Mark Hunt (minus the block chin) approach as to blocking punches with his face.

BTW I love how you write your name after every post. It's as if otherwise nobody would know who wrote it.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Huh? How?





All_In_GSP said:


> Shamrock went for a kick, missed it, and his momentum took him down (from what I recall). I didn't think there was much to it other than that. And as for not defending himself, he has usually preferred the Mark Hunt (minus the block chin) approach as to blocking punches with his face.
> 
> BTW I love how you write your name after every post. It's as if otherwise nobody would know who wrote it.


It wasn't the slip from the kick that really was suspicious to me, it was the lack of effort on the ground.

The signature is just habit. I know it is unecessary but I do it without even thinking about it usually. Also you never know when someone reading it won't turn their head 1/4 of an inch to the left and not see the name of the poster. What if they read a post and didn't know it was from me!? Disaster. 

***DROGO***


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Also you never know when someone reading it won't turn their head 1/4 of an inch to the left and not see the name of the poster. What if they read a post and didn't know it was from me!? Disaster.
> 
> ***DROGO***


:laugh: I have to watch it again, but I just remember his face being kinda lumpy during his post-fight interview. If I were to throw a match, it would be by some sort of submission I threw myself into and tapped quickly and pain-free; I'd prefer not to be pummeled in the face for 10 solid seconds. But hey, it is Shamrock so ya never know.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Kimbo vs. Bo Cantrell... That was the worst dive I've ever seen.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, it probably wasn't fixed but it just looked awkward as hell

hahaha


----------



## Drew Blood (Sep 12, 2007)

Bisping v Hamill


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Kimbo vs. Cantrell


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> The obvious one is Gonzaga v Cro Cop. We ALL know he LET him kick him in the head. Fixed I tell ya!


I thought Cro Cop was trying to knock out Gonzaga by slamming his his head into Gonzaga's shin.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Kimbo vs. Cantrell


Agreed


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

venomousduck said:


> How did it take the GSP nuthugz that long to reply to this thread?
> 
> My pick is Datsik vs. Arlovski.


eh?? How?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Kimbo vs. Cantrell


This one


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

If Bisping vs Hamill was fixed then so was Evans vs Bisping


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> If Bisping vs Hamill was fixed then so was Evans vs Bisping


How? Hamill clearly won that fight. And Rashad clearly won his fight.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Tito Ortiz vs. Forrest Griffon.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> If Bisping vs Hamill was fixed then so was Evans vs Bisping


Exactly what burton_o6 said...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Bisping v Hamill


----------



## okimherenow2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hamil vs. Bisping

Forrest vs. Tito

Herman vs. Grove

Gomi vs. Diaz

That's all I got so far off the top of my head, Ill think of some more soon.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Speaking of Takada, all of his 2 wins were works. When Takada's not in a worked fight, he gets clobbered. My favorite Takada fight has to be his fight against Tamura, because it wasn't worked and Tamura brutally KO's Takada in hilarious fashion. I just couldn't stop laughing. One of the best KO's ever.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Alot of people are saying Hamill vs Bisbing. I really thought that was a bad decision when I saw it. I remeber yelling at the TV how bullshit it was. Then I went and rewatched the fight on the internet with no audio, and I seriously could see how they gave it to Bisbing. I suggest some of you do the same with no audio, to see if your opinions change.

My pick would be Alessio Sakara vs Drew McFedries.

Looked like Sakara got paid to flop, but forgot to after he got hit, so he fell 10 seconds later lol. 

Bonnar vs Jardine was the worst decision I have witnessed, but I don't think it was fixed. Just poor judging.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nah, Sakara realized that he wasn't going to KO McFedries, got hit with a nice shot and then gave up.

I need to do a re-watch of UFC 75 soon. 

I find it odd that Sherdog's now including Volk Han's old Rings fight. Most of those fights were works, especially the Tamura match.


----------



## okimherenow2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have rewatched the Hamil/Bisping fight many times, and I still think it was rigged. I don't see how ppl can say that Bisping won that fight at all.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Damone said:


> Randleman vs Sakuraba from the second round of the 2003 Pride GP. That armbar was just....so....slow. Really *weird*.



Remember the old spelling rule:

*I *before *E *except after *C*.

LOL

That was a strange armbar.


Also, we need to clarify if "Fixed" means that one or both of the fighters were in on the fix, or if it was a bad decision or fix by the judges. They are very different scenarios.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Remember the old spelling rule:
> 
> *I *before *E *except after *C*.
> 
> LOL


Haha. Not in every instance there bro :thumb02:.

Sakuraba/Mezger comes to mind. Pride was desperate to have Sakuraba win the Grand Prix.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

lanceis2buff said:


> Haha. Not in every instance there bro :thumb02:.


Yeah. Totally off topic, but isn't it *weird *that that the rule doesn't apply to the word "weird?"

On topic, I wonder if any vicious KOs were fixed. I'm suggesting that a fighter lets himself be struck by his opponent. In one sense, it's a real KO; but the outcome was predetermined.

Basically, it's getting kicked or punched in the face for the right amount of money.

Members, what's your price?


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

*Shamrock vs Franklin* for SURE. Watch the fight again and see Shamrock hit the mat on purpose without a submission attempt. Really obvious. Listen to the post fight comments by Shamrock. He talks about letting the young guys move up and that he's a stepping stone. Paid large to let Rich pummel him, especially when you consider how much Dana loves Rich.

*Sapp vs Kimo.* Have a look at how much recovery time they give Sapp after Kimo hurt him badly. Absolute JOKE.

*Bisping vs Hamill.* I agree that they were trying to avoid a home town riot in the UK. Hamill had no chance if it went to a decision. Watch Hagler vs Alan Minter if you doubt what can happen when the local UK fighter loses. And that fight wasn't close.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

raymardo said:


> Yeah. Totally off topic, but isn't it *weird *that that the rule doesn't apply to the word "weird?"
> 
> On topic, I wonder if any vicious KOs were fixed. I'm suggesting that a fighter lets himself be struck by his opponent. In one sense, it's a real KO; but the outcome was predetermined.
> 
> ...


I gotta say that I have my doubts about a fight being fixed when it's a devestating KO. Cro cop could have been killed by that Gonzaga kick. What happened to his leg and ankle when he went down could have been a career ender. Doubtful anyone would take those risks for cash.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

GSP vs Serra... GSP just doesnt look right watching it over and over.


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

Shamrock vs. Sakuraba


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Hamil vs Bisping.

For sure.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Kimbo vs. Cantrell

It was ******* pathetic.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

mlzybaby said:


> GSP vs Serra... GSP just doesnt look right watching it over and over.


That's because you're not used to watching him get his ass beat.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Remember the old spelling rule:
> 
> *I *before *E *except after *C*.
> 
> LOL




Um, what?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Coleman vs Takada.

Either Coleman is a complete moron or he threw that fight.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

sicc said:


> That's because you're not used to watching him get his ass beat.


EXACTLY:thumb02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

is there like half a credit for every post/wiev on my threads or what.... didnt notice it before now ? ive gotten like 2000 points in the last few months


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

norway1 said:


> is there like half a credit for every post/wiev on my threads or what.... didnt notice it before now ? ive gotten like 2000 points in the last few months


We've heard what winters in Norway are like and we're being generous with the points to keep you from turning suicidal:laugh:


----------



## Randy#1 (Feb 29, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> I second that, they just didn't want a bunch of pissed of mancunians wreaking havoc if bisping lost.


i agree


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

One that comes to mind is McFederis/Sakara.


----------



## kuvtseemnco (Feb 7, 2008)

:confused02::confused02::confused02:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...r/video/x40a0b_hunt-vs-fedor_extreme:thumb02:

:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

kuvtseemnco said:


> :confused02::confused02::confused02:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...r/video/x40a0b_hunt-vs-fedor_extreme:thumb02:
> 
> :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


Why do you think this fight is fixed?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kuvtseemnco said:


> :confused02::confused02::confused02:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...r/video/x40a0b_hunt-vs-fedor_extreme:thumb02:
> 
> :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


I don't get it! Why do you think Fedor vs. Hunt was rigged?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Why do you think this fight is fixed?


Just smile, nod and move along. Smile, nod and move along.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Damone said:


> Just smile, nod and move along. Smile, nod and move along.


Okay!:thumb02:raise01::bored03:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL.

Hilarious topiX.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

:confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02: :confused02:

:dunno: :dunno:

:thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I think both Kimbo fights were fixed, and Guida/Griffin. Almost forgot, Tito/De La Hoya. I remember a lot of people commenting during the Kimbo/Tank PPV that Tank looked afraid or nervous, but I think he was just disgusted at what he was about to do.


----------



## dombrow3 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hamil vs Bisbing and Nog vs Herring part 3!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I don't get it! Why do you think Fedor vs. Hunt was rigged?


 I agree. If anything, this fight is graphic evidence as to why Randy will kick Fedor's ass. Fedor struggled against a fat, winded, out-of-shape Hunt to get a sub (without the help of a fix). More evidence that Fedor is overrated and that against a very fit Couture who has a brain and a strategy, he'll be in trouble.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

ufcrules said:


> I agree. If anything, this fight is graphic evidence as to why Randy will kick Fedor's ass. Fedor struggled against a fat, winded, out-of-shape Hunt to get a sub (without the help of a fix). More evidence that Fedor is overrated and that against a very fit Couture who has a brain and a strategy, he'll be in trouble.


So, the outcome of Randy vs Fedor has already been decided based on Fedor's fight with Hunt....??? Well, I guess there would be no reason to watch it then, since by your logic, styles do not make fights and it's absolutely immpossible for Fedor to have an off-day at the office...


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that Rampage was apparently offered extra money to intentially lose to Sakuraba in his PRIDE debut, only Rampage turned them down. Thing is, Rampage ended up losing the fight.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Rampage was apparently offered extra money to intentially lose to Sakuraba in his PRIDE debut, only Rampage turned them down. Thing is, Rampage ended up losing the fight.


Yeah, I saw that on Wikipedia and followed it to this link

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=7870

Lol, PRIDE was so corrupt.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Lolz...Bob Sapp. He should have fought Tyson. But he wuz scurred...

Biowza...you guys are on to something with Pride. They folded for a reason. But it's slightly more difficult to fix MMA fights in general. Any fighter who sells out should be banned for life unless they were being extorted by some organization and their families were at stake! It's still definitely untainted compared to Boxing.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Ryan1522 said:


> Alot of people are saying Hamill vs Bisbing. I really thought that was a bad decision when I saw it. I remeber yelling at the TV how bullshit it was. Then I went and rewatched the fight on the internet with no audio, and I seriously could see how they gave it to Bisbing. I suggest some of you do the same with no audio, to see if your opinions change.
> 
> My pick would be Alessio Sakara vs Drew McFedries.
> 
> ...


That was the one I was gonna go with. That was just weird. He didnt hit him with anything. Sakara even had Drew backed against the Cage. Then all the sudden Sakara just dropped. I was like What the hell. Ive watched that fight a hundred times trying to figure out what happened. I still cant.:dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

ufcrules said:


> I agree. If anything, this fight is graphic evidence as to why Randy will kick Fedor's ass. Fedor struggled against a fat, winded, out-of-shape Hunt to get a sub (without the help of a fix). More evidence that Fedor is overrated and that against a very fit Couture who has a brain and a strategy, he'll be in trouble.


You act as if Mark Hunt sucks or something. The guy's a solid fighter, and this was Fedor's second fight back from an injury. Hunt had about 20 more pounds on the guy and judging by Fedor's face, that americana wasn't even close. He just laid there like, "Hmmmm, what to eat for breakfast?"

Just because he struggled with Hunt, a legitimately solid fighter and huge HW, he'll get whomped by Couture? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Renzo looked just as calm when Sakaraba dislocated his elbow.

Point is, calm face does not always = not in extreme pain.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Severn vs Gracie

Dan threw the fight 

Shamrock vs Gracie 1 and 2 

they tweaked the rules in Royce's favor letting him use a belt as a weapon but not letting ken use shoes because they were considered weapons and putting in the 30 minuet time limit rule at the last minuet before their second fight.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

raymardo said:


> Remember the old spelling rule:
> 
> *I *before *E *except after *C*.
> 
> ...


www.lern2speel.com/basics

 
j/k it's all good.:thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Forrest Vs Ortiz.. fixed to be too close. Ortiz was killing him and then suddenly stopped, and the Rogan and Goldie just kept praising Forrest's pillow punches.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Damone said:


> You act as if Mark Hunt sucks or something. The guy's a solid fighter, and this was Fedor's second fight back from an injury. Hunt had about 20 more pounds on the guy and judging by Fedor's face, that americana wasn't even close. He just laid there like, "Hmmmm, what to eat for breakfast?"
> 
> Just because he struggled with Hunt, a legitimately solid fighter and huge HW, he'll get whomped by Couture? That's ridiculous.


I'm not saying that dude. I believe that Fedor is beatable and that Randy is probably the guy to do it. Fedor's toughest scrap was Cro Cop who has seen very little success in the UFC. I suppose I'm responding to all the Fedor nuthuggers we have here. I agree that he's the best but I disagree that he's unbeatable. Randy will prove my point. Do quote me on that. I do respect your opinion in the spirit of UFC.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

mrw0429 said:


> Hamil vs Bisbing judges were either blind or bribed. the worst decision I can remember seeing.


Yeah that was as bad as Lennox Lewis vs holyfield #1.. They found out that one of the judges purchased a new mercedes just after the fight!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

imrik32 said:


> The obvious one is Gonzaga v Cro Cop. We ALL know he LET him kick him in the head. Fixed I tell ya!


Same as fedor vs randalman, that suplex was fake!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

bonnar vs jardine def bad judging!


----------



## kuvtseemnco (Feb 7, 2008)

:confused02::confused02::confused02:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/xa1v0_k1-heros-sakuraba-vs-smirnovas_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/kasimodo/video/x3n0xa_ongbak-combat-3_shortfilms


----------



## Shamrock (Jul 9, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Severn vs Gracie
> 
> Dan threw the fight
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

People who think that Ken got screwed in the Gracie fights, seem to forget that Ken had about a 50 pound weight advantage.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I think they're more complaining about the fact that he used his handles to submit Shamrock. I don't see why, I don't think Ken's shoes would have helped him any.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was talking about the 30 minute time limit thing more than anything. If Ken couldn't beat a guy who was 50 pounds lighter than him and had no stand-up in 30 minutes, then that's his loss.

Oh, and can somebody explain what the hell happened to Dan Bobish & Josh Barnett at Pride: High Octane? Seemed like Bobish just collapsed (Which baffled the commentators) and I have no freakin' clue why Barnett tapped.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Bobish caught a heavy knee and some strikes from Hunt. As for Barnett, I have no freakin idea, it might have been his shoulder popped or something, probably the same thing that happened to Nakamura.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Severn vs Gracie
> 
> Dan threw the fight
> 
> ...


if shamrock wanted to use a belt he could. and besides. i definatly think that using shoes are a little more extreme than using a belt. Ive watched all those fights and cant really remember ( correct me if im wrong ) that gracie used his belt in any fightendig fashion. 

to wrap it up...the rules were similar to both


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> People who think that Ken got screwed in the Gracie fights, seem to forget that Ken had about a 50 pound weight advantage.


True that, and Ken just layed on top of him not looking to win just to survive. He was too afraid to make a mistake. I hate that fight, give me tank vs frye instead.lol:confused03:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I hear you, Tank vs Frye is the best 1 minute fight you'll ever see. 


I am dead serious when I say that. Great fight. I love Don Frye.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

How about the Clay Guida Vs. Marcus Aurelio fight.

Marcus threw a total of 3 or 4 right hands, threw his left jab all....night...long and went for 1 or 2 takedowns. I didn't get that at all.
Watch the fight again if you can.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Didn't the weight cut affect Aurelio in that fight? He fought horribly, but then again, it is Marcus Aurelio.


----------

